# "set of nine" - anybody try this?



## vcard (Nov 30, 2012)

Read about this the other day, link below (see "higher grade")

Sex position: Missionary madness | Women24

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol I would have 'shot my wad' at about step 5. Will give it a try this week and report back with results.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep done them all.

My favorite is the squeeze though.

Makes me smile everytime


----------



## vcard (Nov 30, 2012)

Anything one (a virgin, in this case) can do to build up stamina? This seemed pretty good


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Done them all before.
But there are some i can add.
Missionary is one of my favorite positions.
1]She puts her feet flat on my chest , and raise her butt off the bed.[ She very flexible, and it helps her squeeze her PC muscles tighter.]
2]Same missionary position, but let her upper body hang off the edge of the bed. [ blood rushes to her head and she feels like she's floating after orgasm. Not for the feint hearted]
3]My absolute fave missionary style,me thrusting and when I'm almost " there" ,I stop and she immediately takes over moving her hips imitating my rhythm until both of us climax.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

We've done them all, I like the squeeze except I am on my stomach and my top half is slightly off the bed at an angle. I guess that's more of a variation of doggy though.




Caribbean Man said:


> 3]My absolute fave missionary style,me thrusting and when I'm almost " there" ,I stop and she immediately takes over moving her hips imitating my rhythm until both of us climax.


We happened upon this by accident, I just sort of took over in the moment, but I he's never finished that way as I get a little tired.
I'll have to try it again.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't know about the higher grade "count of nine". What if I lose my place? Do I have to start over? Am I allowed to scotch tape a cheat sheet to the head board? :scratchhead:


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

MaritimeGuy said:


> I don't know about the higher grade "count of nine". What if I lose my place? Do I have to start over? Am I allowed to scotch tape a cheat sheet to the head board? :scratchhead:


Lol, my thoughts exactly. 
As expected it was all over by step 5 or maybe 6 I lost track..


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> 1]She puts her feet flat on my chest , and raise her butt off the bed.


I would love to try this, but my wife isn't flexible at all. She'd probably get a cramp trying to attempt this.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes I think missionary is highly underrated... so many variations!

coupdegrace...take up yoga with your wife.... it's nice for both of you to be flexible!


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

waiwera said:


> coupdegrace...take up yoga with your wife.... it's nice for both of you to be flexible!


Isn't that kind of stuff likely to get you banned from the class...


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol, depends what sort of class.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Public yoga sessions and private sessions are quite different for us.... the latter has less participants, less clothing and more oil.

But being flexible is definitely an added bonus to life in general..


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Done them all.

Wife likes it when her legs are together, mine are on the outside, she grabs my butt and holds in tight, I move my body up and down hers rubbing her clit while I'm inside. She likes that position a lot actually.........Other positions are okay but that one is probably the best for her.


----------

